# Change? Spare change?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone has a thousand dollars they dont need I'll take it. Trying to buy a scooter to propell my @ss from point A to B.

Even five hundred would help me way out.

Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Did you join that contest on the edge... One of the prizes is a scooter ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

What edge?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

www.edge102.com they give away scooters every once and a while...

Or you could get an electric bike!


----------

